# Duck Poo



## Georgieboy (Jan 3, 2008)

Might seem like a silly question but...does anyone know if ducks only poo in water or just all over the place???

like my boscs will only poo in water :whistling2:


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Whenever I've been to a park there's duck crap everywhere!

What an odd questions.. what's it gotta do with Boscs :?


----------



## Georgieboy (Jan 3, 2008)

ive been looking into gettin a duck...but i was worried about the ginga meanis (foxes) so i was wondering if i bring him inside would he poop everywhere :lol2:

and the bosc part was just an example that some animals only poo in water :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Yup! Everywhere!!! We used to follow our ducks around the house with toilet paper!!! *lol* But they must be kept in at least pairs *wink*


----------



## ferretlad (Mar 6, 2008)

Ducks will poo anywhere the fancy...they are very messy birds to keep, and will soon turn a garden into a mud field..but their eggs are really nice to eat for breakfast.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i like roast duck...


----------



## Rammsoldat (Sep 18, 2005)

My advice is....

1) get a shed or somthing and have the ducks out in the daytime and put them to bed of an early evening, that way the foxes will be much less likley to get them as they are mostly noctournal and do their misdeeds at night.

2) get a goose to go with your ducks. A goose will make a big fuss about anything out of the ordinary happening and will be agressive towards a fox plus let you know theres one there. Its mainly for danger in the daytime as if your housing is secure the fox can skulk around but not get your ducks.


----------

